# Ankle Debridement/Repair



## cwilson3333 (Nov 17, 2011)

Operation Performed:
1. Arthroscopy of Ankle
2. Debridement and Chondroplasty Ankle Joint
3. Lateral Ligament Repair, ATF and CF Ligaments
4. Repair peroneus brevis and peroneal retinaculum

I'm looking at codes:

29898 for Scope and Extensive Debridement

27696 for Ligaments Repairs

27675 for Repair Tendons

Need some ankle expert answers
Thanks, CW


----------

